# Ancient Gold Mining In Peru



## JWW427 (Sep 14, 2020)

This new channel and its researcher may have solved the Peru "farming terraces" mystery since they never made that much sense.
When I went to Much Pichu with my wife, we were amazed at the amount of difficult to produce terraces just for farming. Very, very steep slopes.
Why? There is plenty of farmland below. Perhaps not all terraces were created equal. Try to imagine how much work was involved in building the hundreds of sites surrounding Cuzco in a 200-mile radius. It's almost unimaginable.
This video is a magnificent example, in my humble opinion, of a great theory that has much evidence of industrial-sized ancient gold mining factories, not terraces for  farming blue potatoes. Many of the mountain "complexes" have super-advanced melted polygonal stone construction.
Well worth everyone's time.



*Journey of a Sun God*
​


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Ancient Gold Mining In Peru


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

One of my oldies. Thanks Maxine!!


----------



## Citezenship (Sep 28, 2020)

All of that gold must of come from somewhere and then processed somewhere, this fits the bill, many types of grading for the big to small!


_View: https://youtu.be/VA_2W_WDzE8_


This is also an exploration of the polygonal masonry!


----------



## JWW427 (Sep 28, 2020)

When my wife and I visited Sacsayhuamán, we were blown away.
This stone melting technology has to do with earth energy and telluric electromagnetic power harnessing, I think.
Were they melted together with acoustics?
Lifted via acoustic levitation?


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MXVSdXZzpc_


----------



## Huaqero (Sep 29, 2020)

While the form of the terraces does point to being remains of mines, indeed, it is the 'mining for gold' that I have trouble following.
Gold is a useless element and I guess it would have been useless for the ancient miners, too.
Why do we limit our thoughts to today's reason for mining in the area, which is 'gold'?

Ancient miners may have been extracting something else, maybe they were extracting nothing, just taking materials for construction.
Today's gold may actually be just disposal deposits of this useless element, after a purification process.
Heavy elements like gold may not only be created during supernova explosions, they may also be created in the core of the Earth and flow to the surface in places of high volcanic activity. Otherwise, how do particles scattered by a supernova bang re-condense on a tiny part of a rocky surface area of a planet, our planet?
Water may have also been created on Earth, while salt in the sea water may also be a purification byproduct that turned sea water toxic for many of the living creatures, including humans.
I guess that, chemical procedures that either create water or/and turn sea water salty, may be the key to the answer of what kind of mining process was going on.


----------



## Sovereine (May 23, 2022)

I just came across  the " Mined Earth" channel on YT a few days ago and this guy's work blows my mind.

Yes, there have been threads on here recognizing that earth was mined in ancient times on large scale, but this guy goes beyond the mined landscape and looks at ancient structures ridiculously labeled as temples, dwellings, AG terraces and storage buildings and compares them to modern mining apparatus ( settling tanks, leach pits, etc) and the similarity is UNMISTAKABLE.

Furthermore, he examines the traditional foods and food preparation of the people in Peru as well as the American southwest and finds that their foods supply the needed chemicals ( especially cyanide and ammonia) for processing gold.

I invite you to check these videos out, since many more have been created since the original post here.

In addition, he alludes to further episodes where he will examine other areas in the world, for example, Zimbabwe ( near the gold mining of South Africa).

He shows how a random selection of the country on Google Earth is filled with ancient structures that could fit his hypothesis of ancient gold mining. 

Go ahead, treat yourself to some very well - presented material on what these ancient structures really were...


----------



## Potato (May 25, 2022)

Huaqero said:


> Gold is a useless element and I guess it would have been useless for the ancient miners, too.
> Why do we limit our thoughts to today's reason for mining in the area, which is 'gold'?


Wow, am I late to this discussion. I need to figure out a way to determine what of the older stuff I've already gone over. But as late as I am, I wanted to address this question. In the very beginning of the "Mined Earth" videos he explains that reading Zecharia Sitchen's books is what started his inquiry into this matter. Sitchen bases his theories on his interpretations of the Sumerian cuneiform tablets where the Gods came here to mine gold needed to repair the atmosphere on their own planet. According to Sitchen gold mining is the entire reason for humans being here on earth.

I can't verbalize enough THANKS to you and @JWW427 and @Sovereine for getting me to watch those "Mined Earth" videos. I feel optimistic with their proposal that the Native American Kivas are in fact gold (or whatever other kinds of minerals) processing centers. Since I have no exposure to mining in my own life I would have never caught those clues. I just knew that they surely weren't used for the mainstream archaeology simplifications to identifying anything they don't understand as "magical" or "religious". Even the ideas of using them for dwellings makes no sense.

You guys gave me a very fun evening reexamining an old brain-scramble.


----------

